# Помогите принять решение по грыже L5-S1



## Евгения Жук (2 Дек 2020)

Очень сильно боюсь операции (((( что можно сделать, чтобы её избежать? Грыжа L5-S1 9 мм и протрузия диска L4-L5, на больничном уже 5 месяцев, лучше стало, но выйти на работу не могу, и вообще свободно ходить пока не могу, только по квартире. Синдром грушевидной мышцы и легче стало только неделю назад после блокады Дипроспана и иглоукалывания. Есть ли смысл ставить повторно блокаду? Может ли моя грыжа рассосаться? Мне 30 лет, Нет детей, но очень хочется.


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2020)

@Евгения Жук, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2020)

Если легче, то надо блокаду повторить.


----------

